# [solved] Brak logów openrc

## dudycz.damian

Baselayout 2 i nowy openrc - problem w tym, że po załadowaniu kernela nie wyświetlają się żadne informacje z rc. Wszystkie usługi się uruchamiają i za chwilę mogę się zalogować, ale nie mam żadnych informacji ze skryptów startowych. Jak to włączyć?Last edited by dudycz.damian on Wed May 25, 2011 3:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Pokaż no /boot/grub/grub.cfg.

----------

## dudycz.damian

Nie ma mnie teraz przy tym kompie, ale z tego co pamietam bedzie tam jakos tak:

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda1 rw nomodeset

----------

## Garrappachc

Ale /etc/rc.conf już z pamięci nie wyklepiesz  :Smile: 

----------

## dudycz.damian

Kurde, zagiales mnie  :Very Happy: 

Dobra w rc.conf nic nie zmienilem jeszcze po instalacji, wiec nie ma sensu go tu wstawiac, tym bardziej, ze juz rozwiazalem to  :Smile: .

Pomoglo wlaczenie w kernelu devtmpfs, zammiast uywania udev.

Mam teraz jeszcze pytanie, czy kiedy uzywa sie devtmpfs udev jest juz zupelnie niepotrzebny?

----------

## caffecoder

Witam.

Mam podobny problem, jest już znana dokładna przyczyna braku informacji o uruchamianych usługach przy starcie?

Zauważyłem coś takiego przy nowej instalacji, na maszynach aktualizowanych z baselayout-1 do baselayout-2 problemu nie było, systemy skonfigurowane identycznie wraz z kernelem.

PS. mam w kernelu devtmpfs więc samo włączenie nie wystarczy.

----------

